# FAILING MEMBERS



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, so apparently everyone in Florida BUT me has passed. If you failed post here so I don't feel like the only one! Again, congrats to all the new PE's!


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 14, 2006)

scottie......I've beenin your shoes bro ---&gt; TWICE. Right now it's tough but don't sweat it.....you'll pass the next go round. I had a lot riding on this one and the effort I put into it paid off. It's all about the effort.....you know the material, I know you do so it's just about putting in the time. My dumbass didn't even crack a book for my first exam and I scored a 61.

Remember this......there's NOTHING on that PE certificate that says how many times you took it or what your score was.

YOU WILL GET IT DONE.....STAY FOCUSED AND JAM ON IT.

B


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think I passed so I will most likely be on this list with you.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

> scottie......I've beenin your shoes bro ---&gt; TWICE. Right now it's tough but don't sweat it.....you'll pass the next go round. I had a lot riding on this one and the effort I put into it paid off. It's all about the effort.....you know the material, I know you do so it's just about putting in the time. My dumbass didn't even crack a book for my first exam and I scored a 61.
> Remember this......there's NOTHING on that PE certificate that says how many times you took it or what your score was.
> 
> YOU WILL GET IT DONE.....STAY FOCUSED AND JAM ON IT.
> ...


Good words bro.

This is my 2nd go 'round too, I know the feeling man.


----------



## nathanc (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey, you only truly fail if you don't go get it next time. Passing

in October erases whatever happend in April. Just hit the books

again, you'll get it!


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 15, 2006)

I just put my reapplication and CHECK in the mail. I'm good, I just wanted to know who else was in my boat now.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Not there yet- no letter. But I was just checking out the "the other board" review materials like the DVDs and such. I think I might go there if I fail this go 'round.

Ed


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

I took the Testmasters. If I passed it was great. I really do believe I passed, but until I find out for sure, I will remain on the edge.


----------



## benbo (Jun 15, 2006)

The difference between passing and failing could be just one question, so how many times it takes a person means nothing. But I still can't believe you failed with those percentages. That SE exam must be a bear, because the pass rates are always sort of low.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

By the way this was my second try, so don't let it get you down, some of the best engineers I know can't pass the stupid test, and some of the "not so bright" do. Go figure.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

And last time I took the STRI. Don't do it again unless you have to. I highley recoment Civil/Structural.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 15, 2006)

I also took testmasters......and highly recommend it even though it is expensive.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2006)

I'M NOW IN THIS THREAD TOO.

Looks like I'll have to study for October.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 17, 2006)

Damn,

That sucks. Sorry to hear it. Man, don't let it get you down. Just think how much more you'll know! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2006)

I didnt take the testmasters class,but a new guy in my office had taken the test and loaned me his notebook.

I must admit they had lots and lots of good practice questions, very similar to the exam and there solutions were much better than the CERM.

But he didnt give it to me until about 2 weeks before the exam, and my brain was spent. So i didnt get to use, it but if I have to retake in october, I will tear through it first.


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 17, 2006)

> I'M NOW IN THIS THREAD TOO.
> Looks like I'll have to study for October.


sorry to hear that man, the third is the charmed... you'll do just fine


----------



## Kipper (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry DVINNY!


----------



## hogfan1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that DVINNY. I am sure you will get it done in Oct.

Keep the chin high!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll get it in Oct.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry DVINNY, that really sucks. You'll nail it in October! Good luck out there to all the other guys waiting.


----------



## wvrocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Guess I'll go ahead and add myself. This was my first time and I very simply didn't put in enough time studying. At least I have a good feel for how the test

works now. I took the Civil Trans test in WV btw.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear it DVINNY and wvrocks. 

I still haven't heard yet. I'm still clinging to hope of being on the banner one day.


----------

